# Need help with protein bar recipe



## Protein bar (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello everyone 
Good day 
I'm newbie to this awesome forum and glad to be in it 

I want to make a stable protein bars and has a good texture also has a long shelf life

What you suggest I should use for binder syrup for making the bars stable? 

What do you think of sugar and glucose syrup? 

What can I do for increasing shelf life? 

The ingredients I use. 

Oatmeal and oatmeal flour 
Whey protein powder 
Peanut butter (if suggested to remove for shelf life that's fine) 
Crushed nuts (peanuts) 
Chocolate chips 

Note 
The protein bars I want to make no bake no fridge requires. 

Please advise 
Thank you


----------

